# My new triple light, The Beast!!!!



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, here my new triple light, very, very easy of doing, how you can see, I hope that like us 

I have used a square tuve of 40x40mm and PVC tube of external diameter of 40x40mm too.




























Now glued the PVC tubes to the aluminium tube










Inside view, I have used too a "custom" inside heatsink how you can see










Glued the 3 leds to the aluminium tube (I have used 2 Cree Q5 and 1 Cree P4, I know that have was better use R2 leds, but was that I had  )










I make holes in the square tube and I have soldered the cables...










Now I have solder the cables to the swich, drivers and power conection, I have used 3 drivers to can use a battery of only 7,4 volts 










Inside view, I have used too a "custom" inside heatsink how you can see










Another view










Rear view










Another view










Power supply put on the tube










Inside view










Switch put on the tube










Inside view










I have isolated the driver with....(sorry, but I don't know how it say in english "manguera termoretractil") :madman:










Another view










Another upper view










Bottom view, I have used a H-24 spacer from Cateye










Front view










Well, I still don't have ended the light, already don't have put the lateral caps, but I hope ended soon and put any beamshot 

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

What no beamshots from the guy who always request beamshots? How dare you.

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

scar said:


> What no beamshots from the guy who always request beamshots? How dare you.
> 
> Looks good :thumbsup:


 hehehe, I don't have had time yet!!!! soon will have beamshots...I hope...:lol:

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

*kennan drivers...*

Those look like Kennan drivers. What are you powering them w/? I've had 3 die on me...I miss the old design.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

cytoe said:


> Those look like Kennan drivers. What are you powering them w/? I've had 3 die on me...I miss the old design.


Yes, are the "new" kennan drivers










And I have used this drivers in several DIY lights and work perfectly....I use a Li-Ion battery of camcorder of 7,4 volts to powering...

I had a "old" kennan driver and die too....I think that this drivers are better do than the olds...

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## notnormal (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for the detailed pics.


----------



## SkUG (Feb 19, 2008)

thats some big a$$ optics you got there! lets see some beamshots


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

What are those optics and come on 

:arf:WE WANT BEAM SHOTS :arf:


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice big 35mm? optics and individual drivers, it should be nice and bright.:thumbsup: 

Another request for beam shots please, outside on the trail would be nice.

manguera termoretractil = Heat shrink


----------



## poobardog (Mar 2, 2007)

Beamshots Please


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, ok, ok, soon I try do the beamshots..by the night 

*yetibetty* yes are 35mm optics. Thanks for the translation to english 

*troutie-mtb*, the optics are from dealextreme, are these

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

It Is Dark Now 

Beamshots :d


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

troutie-mtb said:


> It Is Dark Now
> 
> Beamshots :d


Hi, dark, where? I am from Spain :smilewinkgrin: now are 21:20 H...

First beamshot on the wall, this is about 50 meters.

Control










Beamshot










Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: that is bright :thumbsup:
can you switch 2 lights off and do a shot with just 1 , then 2 , and we have seen 3 .

Nice work


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the beams, very nice.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

(sorry, but I don't know how it say in english "manguera termoretractil") 

Heat Shrink Tube.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

troutie-mtb said:


> :thumbsup: that is bright :thumbsup:
> can you switch 2 lights off and do a shot with just 1 , then 2 , and we have seen 3 .
> 
> Nice work


For now I think that will use the light only with 1 switch to all leds, maybe that in the future I change the configuration to switch 1, 2 and the 3 leds...:smilewinkgrin:

Now beamshot in the country










Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice Pic a very usable beam maybe it could do with an optic swapping for a flood to fill in the near ground .:idea:


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

troutie-mtb said:


> Nice Pic a very usable beam maybe it could do with an optic swapping for a flood to fill in the near ground .:idea:


Hi, I normally use too another light with more flood beam, with the both lights I get a excellent beam of near and far 

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks great! Good Job.:thumbsup:


----------

